# Anyone with 18" rims on a TTS?



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Hey, guys. Sorry I don't have a ton of time to research. Looking at a 2016 TTS really low miles for a good price, only downside is 20" rims with 30 rubber. Total non-starter for the roads by me. Has anyone found a 18" that would fit? 19" I could get the dealer to swap perhaps, but I'd rally prefer the 18". Tire rack doesn't sell anything, although lots of options for 2015. If I could do the car with 18" and 40 rubber it would actually work for me. 

Thanks in advance for the help, if I can figure this out I may be back in the Audi family!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

BEM10001 said:


> Hey, guys. Sorry I don't have a ton of time to research. Looking at a 2016 TTS really low miles for a good price, only downside is 20" rims with 30 rubber. Total non-starter for the roads by me. Has anyone found a 18" that would fit? 19" I could get the dealer to swap perhaps, but I'd rally prefer the 18". Tire rack doesn't sell anything, although lots of options for 2015. If I could do the car with 18" and 40 rubber it would actually work for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help, if I can figure this out I may be back in the Audi family!


Do a search on Tirerack under 2016 TT Coupe.. those options will also fit on the TTS


----------



## NCoastGTi (Oct 11, 2002)

VMR V710 18x8.5 work. I have my snows on them.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I too run 18" on my TTS in Winter. Rial rims with Michelin Alpin performance snow tires. And second simply searching TireRack et al under TT offerings.

http://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u535/Huey52/IMG_0666_zpshmnz2kd2.jpg


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

OK cool that's good to know thanks guys. I was afraid the bigger calipers (are they bigger?) on the S would pose a problem. I'd love to get some BBS "disposable" rims for ~$250 each and if I bend one, so be it. Hell, I'd go down to a 17" wheel if it wouldn't look completely ridiculous. 

Saw some Hartman wheels too forgot about those guys. May look into those as well. The 20s are a definite no, 19 would probably be OK but the roads are so bad around me that I'd either have to take the long way home every day for decent tarmac or be very, very careful. Tired of bending rims on my BMW, don't want to make the same mistake 2x.


----------



## mossback (Jul 26, 2016)

I am running Neuspeed RSe10 18x9 ET 40 on my 2016 TTS, this is the best setup for road and track> I am not fan of anything bigger really. My 20" will be come my winter wheels, want to put some ALL season tires as I don't expect to take this car skiing.

I have 265\35 Trofeo R's on the 18" right now. Once temps drop the 20" go back on.


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*Just switched to snows.*

18x8 Neuspeed RSe12 Light Weight Wheel @ 19 lbs wrapped in 225/40-18 Dunlop Wintersport 4D @ 21 lbs.








I understand you can code different revs/mile in in vcds. Does anyone have a link on how to do this?

Tire Size Comparison
Specification Sidewall Radius Diameter Circumference Revs/Mile Difference
255/30-20 3.0in 13.0in 26.0in 81.8in 775 0.0%
225/40-18 3.5in 12.5in 25.1in 78.8in 804 -3.6%


----------

